

Hacking colorblindness with lenses - SchizoDuckie
http://txchnologist.com/post/42283848780/a-cure-for-colorblindness

======
BlindRubyCoder
This is pretty cool. GE has been doing a lot of human helping technology
lately. It's a pretty awesome use of their resources.

